# AFlorida Retirement Community that has backload garages or homes that don't have prominent garages?



## McCo (Jul 5, 2018)

Please, please, there must be a community that has backload garages or homes that don't look like you are buying a garage with a home attached.  We are looking for an attractive community in Florida with curb appeal, that has homes that aren't overshadowed by the garage.  This may seem like a small detail but I prefer not to live in a community where the garage is the most prominent thing you see when you look at the homes.  Our price range would be $300,000 to $550,000. 
We are just beginning to look for a community to live in.  We are open to any place in southern Florida at this point.  We haven't been able to move on to seriously considering a community because we are looking for a place with curb appeal. Thank you  for any suggestions.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2018)

There's a few people who live in Florida on this forum, but perhaps if you say roughly where in the state you'd like to live , someone might be able to make suggestions!!

Welcome to the forum BTW...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2018)

Zillow the Viera community. Lots of fine homes in your price range.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 5, 2018)

My aunt had a home like that in WPB Florida with the garage, garbage collection, etc... on an alley behind the house and a narrow street in front that served no real purpose but it was very pretty.

This listing is similar to that but I know nothing about the area.

https://www.estately.com/listings/info/273-marietta-dr

Good luck!


----------



## Vinny (Jul 5, 2018)

I assume you are talking about The Villages. We do not mind as we are in a Villa and mostly see our L shaped yard. You my want to check in with them again as they are buidling a lot of new homes in new areas. There is an area just for homes in your price range. They are allowing two story houses in other areas. One area will even let you have a stable. A lot is changing around here so it may be worth a call or look. This is my 9th home so I am no attached to my homes since I have curtains on all the windows and seldom look out. My home is what is inside, not outside but I understand where you are coming from. A lot is changing.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 13, 2018)

Why one of these "communities"?  Just buy yourself a house that you like.  No restrictions (to speak of) and it can be without a garage.  You can add that wherever and whenever you choose.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2018)

DaveA said:


> Why one of these "communities"?  Just buy yourself a house that you like.  No restrictions (to speak of) and it can be without a garage.  You can add that wherever and whenever you choose.



I think these "communities" may be offering amenities like mowing and/or shrubbery care, trash removal, a pool, maybe a club room one can use for family gatherings or community dances or parties. If it's gated, there's the safety factor. Some have tennis courts for those athletic seniors of which I am not one.


----------



## MeAgain (Nov 30, 2018)

We have been wondering what we will do if we can't do anymore. 
Living alone out in the woods has its challenges. But also don't want some underpaid person caring for us. So lately we've been thinking about this. 
  Assisted living is not hopeful, nursing home isn't either.


----------

